# Meet my new foster - Tugger!



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

On Friday, we picked up our new foster. His name is Tugger and he is a White German Shepherd/Husky mix. Tugger was left tied to a tree when his family moved away! How sad is that!! The neighbors fed him for a few days, then finally took him to a shelter. After some moving around, he was finally taken to a wonderful local rescue group who has had him for a few months. He originally had no manners, but has thrived with the love, attention and training of these folks! He still needs work, but all in all, he is just about perfect!

Cheyenne and him hit it off almost immediately! Jamie (gsdraven) came with me for the introductions and also back to the house to help get everyone acclimated. Needless to say, he and Cheyenne clicked and have been inseparable since. He is such a good, sweet boy! He loves to give her kisses, and clean her. I was shocked that she lets him! My husband is calling them Frick and Frack because where one is, the other is. lol

Here are some pictures of Tugger and Cheyenne...:wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

They are so cute together.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:wub: :wub:

I just love the two of them together!! THANK YOU so much for helping out Tugger.

Here's a short video of them playing when on their first day together:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> :wub: :wub:
> 
> I just love the two of them together!! THANK YOU so much for helping out Tugger.


Believe me...my pleasure! I'm having a blast watching these two! At least now that I'm a little more comfortable with the way big dogs play! Have to say, I was a little nervous at first, especially after the recent events! Thanks for helping me to get past my anxiousness!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Two gorgeous dogs! So happy that they're buddies


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! So glad you are fostering him!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

oh what a beautiful dog! What a shame that someone can do that do an animal. Makes me sick.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That's great! I'm curious to know what the dogs' ages are? And are they still getting along as well?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

chelle said:


> That's great! I'm curious to know what the dogs' ages are? And are they still getting along as well?


Cheyenne just turned 1 on Tuesday, and Tugger is around 2. And yes, they still get along great. They had a little spat in the very beginning (day 3), but since then, they've been best friends! Where one goes, the other goes...and when they are done playing, they will lay down next to each other and use each other as pillows! It's really cute. :wub:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> Cheyenne just turned 1 on Tuesday, and Tugger is around 2. And yes, they still get along great. They had a little spat in the very beginning (day 3), but since then, they've been best friends! Where one goes, the other goes...and when they are done playing, they will lay down next to each other and use each other as pillows! It's really cute. :wub:


Ah, that's great to hear. They are really cute together.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tugger just started blowing his coat...in time for Christmas! He is all white, so my house looks like a Winter Wonderland!! Since it is so warm out, I'll take it! I may be building little fur snowmen soon!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> Tugger just started blowing his coat...in time for Christmas! He is all white, so my house looks like a Winter Wonderland!! Since it is so warm out, I'll take it! I may be building little fur snowmen soon!


:rofl: What a nice gift from him! Although, it's not exactly warm today and yesterday!

Merry Christmas to your gang, Jessica. Hope it's a great day! :dancingtree:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

how very sweet they are together!


----------

